# java moss requirements



## spongebobson (Mar 23, 2005)

hello
I know java moss it is low requirements plant, but if you really want it to thrive, what to do? what does it need?

thanks

PS: thank you thaerin for the moss


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Give it plenty of water 

Java Moss really doesn't need much to survive. I have grown it on a windowsill with tap water and outside in a tub with tap water. The moss outside algaed up quite a bit but that could have been prevented by adding some fertilization.

If you want it to thrive, add ferts, good light, and CO2. It will grow much faster this way.


----------

